# Regular use of imodium



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone else find that if they stop taking imodium for only *one *day it means the diarrhoea comes straight back? I'm finding this now. It's really depressing.







But if I take too much I get constipated (which is much better than having to put up with rushing to the loo but not ideal!). I saw on the imodium (loperamide) packet that people with chronic diarrhoea should take 2 a day in divided doses, but my doc hasn't ever told me to do that. Anyone else been advised that, for those of us with the pleasures of chronic diarrhoea?!


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I was advised to take up to 8 per day. Recently saw a GI consultant who said I could double that. Sadly, no longer effective really so trying to stop and take smaller dose of lomotil.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I know if i take one at night and one in the morning I am usually ok. If I have to travel or not be home most of the day I take 2 about 3 hrs before I leave my house and I am good all day. I notice that taking 2 at a time usually helps me that day and most of the next but then the urgent bowel movements are back by the third day. It never makes me constipated like others say. So I would try taking one at night and one in the morning and see how that works.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,I take imodium everyday although currently I have managed to reduce them.I did try taking 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening but it never worked for me that way. I always found taking 2 as soon as I got out of bed was the most effective way of stopping the diarrhea. Although it still took 2-3 hours to start working and never worked straight away.I had to take them everyday and the doctors also though this would be a good idea as it seemed to keep things a bit easier to manage. If I stopped a day, things would be twice as bad the following day and more wind, pain etc... so it just worked out better to take them everyday.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree, its better to take them every day to prevent the Diarrhoea, i take 2 one day and 1 the next day and this seems to work, but if i get realy anxious about something (i suffer with anxiety as well) the adrenaline of the anxiety overides the immodium and doesnt work so well.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Petra and all you lovely people who have replied too - Petra, you said loperamide is 'no longer effective', oh this is my fear - does it stop working?Thanks for all your replies, nice to get some advice on all this. Nice also to know I'm not alone. How long have you been taking loperamide regularly? Am full of fear that it will stop working. I seem to need more now than I did a year ago. Hopefully it's just that my ibs has got worse rather than my system's getting used to the loperamide.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

With anti-diarrhetics the way they work means that if you take them every day you become reliant on them, and when that happens if you stop you will have Diarrhia again as your body wont be used to buling up itself so its best to not take them all the time.but if your like me you need to take them most days anyway and I do find that taking just 2 or 3 when i can feel that i will need them saves me the hassle and pain later on.loperamide is great as it doesnt give me any pain or constapation afterwards (by constipation i mean blocked up even though I have Diarrhia so very painful) but if I have a real issue its not nearly strong enough to stop the D even after a lot of them so thats back where the Immodium comes in which is neither as pleasent to take or side effect free (for me).I always have both of them in my pocket and take the loperamide untilI decide that it just wont fo then take the Immodium plus. and insure that I always have my ibsacol 3 times a day min so if I wont be in house for my dose thats with me too, the mebeverine is a waist of time but I have that with me too just to entertain the concept.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to take Loperamide for my IBS-D as when needed, but i found it gave me so much gas and then started not to work as well. I now take Immodium plus caplets with simethicone for wind and bloating. I find these work much better.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Cherrypie, Can you get Immodiu, plus on prescription?


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I used to take imodium every day for a long time to control the D, but last year, it stopped working and I never got any relief from it. I went to the doctor and got Lomotil and started taking 2 of those everyday and it works most days, if its a bad day, I will take 2 imodium to go with it and it works that way. I cant rely on just imodium anymore.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. I dont think you can get them on prescription, my doctor will only prescribe loperamide. Immodium is very expensive, a box of 12 is about £6 and i get through a box of 12 in a week.When you have diarrhoea IBS i think it is worse, , you are so restricted as to where you go and what you do, you never know when a attack will hit you, its horrible, i would prefer to be constipated, but there again you get so much pain with constipation. IBS whatever type stinks, its horrible.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

you can get immodium plus on prescription in the UK, my doctor will give me up to 200 at a time, you can also get immodium instants i believe as I got them once on prescription when they came out but havent got them since.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi IBSD88I didnt know you could get Immodium plus caplets on prescription, my doctor knows i take them and has never said i could have them on prescription. I will ask her next time i go. Thanks.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

yea ask my doctor was on holiday this week when i tried to get more anti-D's and saw another doc. she has put me on a repeat prescription for differnt types now I believe so I can just phone up and get the ones I am out of so its worth just asking for what you want, if its in their little black book of drugs they cant say no unless its not medically sound.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I pressume you live in england. Ive never found a chemist who seems to stock more than 2-3 boxes of 12 of the immodium plus caplets.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I live in scotland, most of them dont have them especially places like boots but they will give you some and order in the rest and you just pick up them later, they give you a little reciepyt to say you have paid for a prescription of 200 and they owe you x amount.Lopremide is suprisingly easier to have in stock and find that causes lest problems but is less effective, and after mentioning it it has given me gas, but for time being its a small problem.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

thankswill ask doctor next time i go.Loperamide did give me lots of wind and i find it less effective than immodium plus caplets.


----------



## Senin (Jun 7, 2007)

Immodium does something weird to me. Maybe I'm alergic. I get tired, I get sinus issues like I'm getting a cold, it generally makes me feel crappy. It's too bad, I could really use something like this.Lomital is great for me. But it takes a perscription and my doctor doesnt like to give it to me.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

i feel awful after immodium but there are lots of other ones out there so I would just look about, not sure if you can still get arrets but they used to be good all those years ago.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi IBSD88Ive asked my doctor about the immodium plus caplets on prescription and shes going to do it for me, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

no problems cherrypie


----------



## 14933 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep know how you feel.Sometimes I now have the problem many visits to that little room, but not the Diarrhea.In that case I cannot take Imodium stools get to hard and it hurts real bad but still many visits.In that case I try Buscopan.If loose stools I use Imodium.You Must have doctors prescription for either drug.I am in Australia.I refer to it as the 20min / 20 sec syndrome.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I don't know how its possible for immodium to clog some of you guys up. I can take 5 of those things and still have a loose bowel movement everyday. I guess thats how you figure out if your a good candidate for Lotronex or not. If Immodium backs you up then Lotronex can probably do some damage.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you tried Lotronex or are you going to try it? I can take 2 immodium one day and have a normal bowel movement the next day and then by the third day I am back to my normal urgency issues. Its crazy how some people get constipated by taking just one immodium.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I have probably become resistant to imodium so am reducing them from 8 per day replacing 2 with one lomotil. Just started doing this today so am a bit apprehensive as am having a period of stability since starting the buscopan. buscopan has made a huge difference to me-now having normal stools and have gone from about 3 loose per day (good day) to 2-4 per week after 25yrs.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

How's it going on the Lomotil? Is that the med that is similar to loperamide (imodium) but can be addictive? Does it work as well as loperamide?


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi CherrypieThe Immodium Plus caplets - are they the ones that taste kind of chalky and have a vanillaish flavour? Or can you get ones on prescription that you can just swallow without having to taste them?


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Petra I to have lomotil to take but I haven't taken it with the immodium. I see you are taking both so it has done ok for you to mix them. Right now my doctor has me taken 1 immdoium and citrucel a day to see if that helps. I don't want to become resistant to the immodium and that about switching to lomotil at times or for a while even and then back to immodium that way my body doesn't get use to either one. I am suppose to take the lomotil one every eight hrs but I find I do better if I take 2 at a time. I also just purchased Kyo-Dophilus probiotic tablets so we will see if they assist in anything. I really think I need something to settle my anxiety though. I have heard that for some people the lomotil helps with that but for me I don't know yet. I haven't heard of Buscopan I will have to do a search on that. Well I hope things continue to work in your favor.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi FridayImmodium plus caplets are a bit chalky, they are white , you can buy them over the counter or the doctor can put them on prescription. I take them with water or any drink and then you cant realy taste them. The immodium plus caplets are better than the loperamide capsules. I take 2-3 a day somedays and 1-2 others, i dont very often get constipated by them, i still get very loose bms most days even with takeing them


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting to know they're available on prescription, I've never been offered them by my GP. Could I ask in what way they're better than imodium? Sorry if that's too much info to ask but I know they are meant to help with bloating but not sure why they're 'Plus' otherwise?


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

MRAEnot actually doing quite as well since replacing 2 imodium (8per day usually) with 1 lomotil. Bit crampy and looser. Have gone back to imodium as don't want to lose confidence as was much better for a few weeks. Have had to conclude that although taking a lot of imodium they do work and I need to take them. Might try again replacing 2 imodium with 2 lomotil in a couple of weeks. Will let u know how I get on.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

PETRAI took 2 Lomotil yesterday morning and did fine until around 5 or so. This morning it I seemed to have more bathroom trips than usual and my stomach just wasn't feeling good. I am thinking it just might be the way the Lomotil affects me. I will have to give it a few more tests runs and we will see. I took 2 immodiums this morning around 9 and it is now 10:30 at night and they are still working very well. I actually was even able to go to the movies with my husband. I think I will probably stick with the immodium and maybe on the weekends use the Lomotil just to give the immodium a break if I ever feel my body is getting to use to it. You say you take 8 immodium? Did you start out having to take that many or did you work your way up to that many? Do you take 2 4x a day or how does that work and are you ok to go out and about when you take them?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi FridayThe immodium plus caplets are best because they have simeticone for wind and bloating in them. I used to take the little Loperamide Capsules, but i got so much wind from them that i change to the Immodium Plus Caplets, they are much better, I had been buying them, but they are so expensive and i get through a box of 12 or more in a week, then i was told my doctor could put them on prescription for me, ask your doctor, its in their book, so you should be able to get them. Let me know how you get on.MraeI take 2-3 immodium daily, i was taking 5 a day but have dropped down, My mornings are the worst, Terrible loose mushy bms 2-3 times in the mornings with urgency, even with taking the immodium that happens, so how do people get constipated by them, i wish i could sometimes.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

MRAEyes, have been taking 4x2 imodium per day for about 20yrs. It is so long ago that I can't remember how many I intially took but I'm pretty sure that by the end of a week or two I would have been up to 8. I get them prescribed and it says take up to 8/day. I never reduced my quantity as they never constipated me. Don't therefore understand why cherrypie doesn't take more imodium if she is still loose. 6m ago a GI consultant told me to try increasing the imodium-I went up to 16 (4x4) but strangely it gave me cramps (normally have v. little in the way of pain) and didn't make much difference to the looseness so I dropped back to 8. At that point I concluded that they weren't really working for me and that is why I went to my GP and asked to try lomotil. I have an afternoon job and that isn't usually any problem or going out eating in the evening. My problem is the first 3hrs or so of the day-after that I am usually ok. Occasionally, I get caught out-really not often but it has a huge impact on me and the what ifs are never far from my mind. I have the "nervous tummy syndrome" in social situations so the potential for the worst to happen is always there.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Cherrypie09I am now starting to take 2 a day so we will see what happens. The usually don't constipate me and like you I wish they would a little. Have you tried Lotronex? I know its usually the last straw for people but I think if you end up having to up your doses it might work for you. I don't know if I have asked you yet but do you take anything for anxiety or the calcium supplements? I tried calcium but it never helped me any.PetraLike I asked Cherrypie09 have you considered taken Lotronex? If you are having to take so many immodium it might benefit you. I will have to ask about getting my immodium on presciption cause it is expensive. I am starting with 2 a day and see how that goes for the next 3-4 days. I go back to my doc on Tuesday. I know he is going to want to do an edoscopy it is the only test we havent done but I am going to try anti-anxiety meds first. I also am having a laprascopy done this month so Iwant to hold off on any other procedures until I get through that.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I would take lotronex tomorrow if only I could get hold of it. Sadly, I live in the UK. Swop you some imodium for lotronex any day!


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh so they don't have Lotronex where you live. You would think the doctors would have something like Lotronex for you to try. I hope you can find something to help other than all the immdoium you have to take.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

mrae said:


> Have you tried Lotronex or are you going to try it? I can take 2 immodium one day and have a normal bowel movement the next day and then by the third day I am back to my normal urgency issues. Its crazy how some people get constipated by taking just one immodium.


Nope, haven't tried the Lotronex yet. Im still working on getting my doctors together on prescibing it for me. I'm currently taking Mark's recommended Provex CV flavanoid and i want to finish the bottle before i start the Lotronex. I could eat a handfull of Immodium and i would'nt get constipated. Currently i take maybe one a day along with the provex CV and a few probiotics and fiber supplements. I still feel pretty bad on a daily basis.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I was taking 1 immodium, fiber pills and probiotic and also was still feeling lousy so I started taking 2 immodium and now I can get through the day. So that is what I will stick to until I find more answers. I am having laprascopy surgery done on June 24th. They are looking for fibroid tumors, endometreosis and to see exactly how my uterus is positioned because it is folded over on itself according to the ultrasound. I was on the internet lastnight putting my symptoms in as far as all my pelvic pain issues and it came up that the conditions that it could be was endometreosis being the first on the list and the little explanation stated alot of the time if you have endo it is misdiagnoised with having IBS. I have never heard of this before. Has anyone ever heard those two things could cause the same symptoms? I am hoping maybe this is all related and by fixing one thing the other will be fixed also.


----------



## mgay (Jun 8, 2009)

I have found that I am very dependent on Imodium, i take it as soon as i wake up and through out the day, adleast three in the morning and then two before i go out and about, I am very excited to have joined this group, i have felt so alone, people have said they have IBS but not to the degree that i have it, its life altering and i cant seem to find any help or any meds that work, besides imodium and that seems to not work anymore,


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

mrae said:


> I was on the internet lastnight putting my symptoms in as far as all my pelvic pain issues and it came up that the conditions that it could be was endometreosis being the first on the list and the little explanation stated alot of the time if you have endo it is misdiagnoised with having IBS. I have never heard of this before. Has anyone ever heard those two things could cause the same symptoms? I am hoping maybe this is all related and by fixing one thing the other will be fixed also.


AIRPLANE has posted a lot about that. If you were to plug her name into the *Members* function on the purplish bar or put endometreosis into the search function (same bar) I am sure you would come up with some useful info....and then I looked down and she has posted about this in the bood section:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry743568Mark


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

I have nothing to treat my IBS withSo do you find tgs like Imodium or other OTC things that work?I read one isn't supposed to use Imodium on a regular basis.Has anyone tried prednisone?I have tried really constipating foods, but that doesn't work.I can't eat a lot of bananas because of the carbohydrates, I am diabetic.My doc didn't give me anything, and I am tired of having the bathroom run my life.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its perfectly safe to use immodium if you are sure that you have not got a blockage, and the doctor has diagnosed ibs, you can buy it over the counter, Immodium plus caplets are the best, I take 2 a day, try that, if needed take 3, but they will constipate you if you take too many, its trial and error, see how many you need to make a difference.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Twixcookieyou wouldn't necessarily take imodium long term without a good reason ie IBS/IBD. It wouldn't be good to take it long term without seeing a doc first to diagnose any problem. Other than that there is no reason not to take it long term-IMO. Many do without any probs-the most likely side effect is constipation. It is about getting the balance right for you. It might also give you a dry mouth. Steroids are def not recommended for IBS-and esp not as you are diabetic and they would very likely increase your blood sugar levels. Sometimes steroids are used for IBD but that should be prescribed by a doc and they are not available OTC. If you are sure you have IBS then I would suggest you try the calcium and maybe try some imodium too. Don't try and diagnose yourself though-sounds like you need to go back to see your doc or try another and see if you get more help and advice. Don't suffer in silence-you'll get plenty of support here. Good luck!


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

just a thought-are you taking metformin for your diabetes. It can cause a lot of wind and diarrhoea. Maybe not if you are a type 1. If you are taking metformin then try the modified release tabs-most people tolerate this much better or switch to a sulphonylurea.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

As I said in my last post I upped my immodium to 2 pills a day and that seemed to be doing good. Well on Monday night I started getting really bad cramps and sharp pain and ended up having diarrhea for about 20 minutes or so and then it was over and I was back to normal. I don't understand what happened. I figured if anything I would get constipated from the immodium but it almost seemed like thats what the immodium was trying to do but my body said nope and pushed through the pills. This has happened one other time when taking immodium. Today my back and stomach muscles felt like someone was twisting and pulling on them all day but bathroom wise I have been fine. I usually never get stomach pain due to my ibs. Has anyone ever had the same situation happen? I was thinking maybe it was something I ate to set it off cause I had a few bites of steak and I usually don't eat meat that much anymore.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

I have gone to my doctor, but it is going to take about 3 months to get into a gastroenterologist on my plan. I don't see the point though, since they do diagnose IBS clinically. There are no tests to diagnose it with.I have had this problem since I was a kid, it has nothing to do with the Metformin in that sense. When I started the regular Metformin, I had increased diarrhea, but then when I went on the XR version, it is now just like I am not on Metformin. Metformin is the drug of choice for Type 2 diabetes. I can't believe doctors have just left you guys to treat your problem with an over the counter, Imodium. What about Pepto-Bismol? At least that has a nice calming coating action of the bowel.I don't expect anything by going to a gastroenterologist. They have to diagnose this based on what I tell him, and I have had all of the classic symptoms for decades. I have suffered my whole life. I figured it was just me, but it has gotten worse. So I will go and he will tell me it sounds like IBS, and then I can go to the drugstore and buy Imodium? That's it???


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I too take immodium, and have still had to run to the toilet with diarrhoea, i dont understand either how something that is supposed to help you not to go(constipate you) can still let you have diarrhoea. My doctor said that if you are uptight or anxious the adrenaline that you produce will overide any amount of immodium and still give you the runs. I hate this ibs-d, no matter what i try or take or eliminate i still have loose bowels 2-3 times a day with urgency.At the moment i am taking 2 immodium a day and 2 calcium tablets a day and still having loose bms.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> I too take immodium, and have still had to run to the toilet with diarrhoea, i dont understand either how something that is supposed to help you not to go(constipate you) can still let you have diarrhoea. My doctor said that if you are uptight or anxious the adrenaline that you produce will overide any amount of immodium and still give you the runs. I hate this ibs-d, no matter what i try or take or eliminate i still have loose bowels 2-3 times a day with urgency.At the moment i am taking 2 immodium a day and 2 calcium tablets a day and still having loose bms.


+1Same here.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't see why anyone would recomment Calcium. I take a ton of it daily because I am allergic to dairy. I even have one product that is pure calcium carbonate in the powdered form.I take a few kinds of calcium, so I am sure to get at least the recommended amount per day.It has never, ever, relieved my IBS.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> I too take immodium, and have still had to run to the toilet with diarrhoea, i dont understand either how something that is supposed to help you not to go(constipate you) can still let you have diarrhoea. My doctor said that if you are uptight or anxious the adrenaline that you produce will overide any amount of immodium and still give you the runs. I hate this ibs-d, no matter what i try or take or eliminate i still have loose bowels 2-3 times a day with urgency.At the moment i am taking 2 immodium a day and 2 calcium tablets a day and still having loose bms.


I go at least 3 times in the morning. It takes me hours to go anywhere. I work odd hours. I usually go during the day too, and anything can set it off. Sometimes, I have to go after eating, and it doesn't matter what I eat. It's not like I eat something greasy and I have to go...anything can set it off. A bowl of oatmeal, no sugar, soy milk only, got me going. I don't think this has anything to do with what we eat. People may have food sensitivities or allergies, like me, I am allergic to dairy, shellfish, and iodine (contrast). I figured I had to live with this all my life, and I will have to continue, as no doctor has any answers.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Twix the problem is we are all _so_ different. Some people have been helped very much from taking Calcium. Others.. not so much, yourself being a great example. So this makes it very hard for Docs to guide us very much at all. What helps one of us .. doesn't necessarily help another.It's a challenge.. that's for sure.BQ


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

I work in medicine, so this is my take on all of this...I don't hear anyone being cured from anything.I don't hear anyone having significant improvement and their symtoms going away, so it I am wrong here, someone tell me what thing helps them.If everyone has IBS here, there can't be 25 different forms of drugs or treatments that work. Because of the etiology of the disease.Something causes it, like a malfunction in the peristalsis or digestive process. Or the nerves that control the bowel. So, even if there were a few causes of it, there should be a few treatments that actually treat it successfully. Right now, it sounds like everyone is groping around in the dark looking for answers and thinking their case of IBS is different from everyone else..If you had an aortic aneurysm, various things could cause it, such as hypertension or a compromised vessel wall. But they treat the problem the same, no matter what is causing it.Exercise hasn't affected mine at all, and I got my exercise up to one hour per day. So I know that lack of exercise isn't causing it or doing exercise isn't curing it.All other diseases aren't exclusive to the person who has them. Saying "we are all different" maybe true, but if we all have the same disease, then the same cure or treatment should affect us, because of the mechanism that causes the disease process. Just my take, and I've worked on cadavers. None of them had IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well we aren't alone.... there are loads of others out there with things like Fibro, Lupus, CFS, Gillian Barre, GS Syndrome etc... No ONE thing helps ALL of them either. Mostly it is treating symptoms.. not the cause. And they really don't know the cause for all of us.So.. we grasp and trial and err our way through each day.So yeah "something" causes it.. but when they do find out... I doubt it will be ONE thing. Clearly some people have gotten it after an infection or GI virus.. others post-operatively etc. And then there are the rest of us that don't have a clue why we have it or how we got it. And it manifests differently with all of us.. so... what will fix it for each of us may vary.Not every condition, unfortunately, is as cut and dried as an aortic aneurysm.I just try to keep in mind that there are way worse things tha a person can have than IBS.But of course I wish they... whoever "they" are.. could help us more than they are currently.BQ


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

(But of course I wish they... whoever "they" are.. could help us more than they are currently.)Too True BQ. I wish there was more research into IBS, the gastro specialists are next to useless when it comes to treat us with IBS.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

I couldn't work a regular job anymore, so I work on call. That means if I get called in at 2am, I have to go. But it beats trying to be at a regular job all day. I have had episodes where I had to go to a gas station on the way, or had to leave late because the IBS kicks in.I am tired of having a huge hard belly too.I don't eat any gassy foods, I am allergic to dairy, so it's not milk doing it.I am so tired of this. THIS disease is the stress!I am where I don't know what to do anymore. I think I am going to try the Imodium. But I will go light on it...I tend to be sensitive to drugs. I will just try one and see what it does. I am the Queen of Explosives, and I don't mean dynamite!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of the studies show that a lower dose twice a day can be the way to go to get good control of IBS-D if you tend to have it most days.You might even get the liquid for kids so you can start out very low and work up to a dose that can give control without backing you up too much. Some people will do a small dose before each of their three meals rather than 2x a day every 12 hours. The 2x every 12 often works better than the same total amount taken all at once, one time a day.


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

I like immodium, but if I take 2 or more in a 24 hr period I get terrible sinus/headache pain. Plus it make you extremely thirsty and nauseous. Of course I would rather those symptoms than running to the bathroom for busy days. I try to only take it when really needed.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it okay for diabetics (Type 2)?I want to try it, the suggestion of trying the childrens' version is a good idea, Kathleen!Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only thing I have seen about it in diabetics is some of the liquid formulas have sugars in them so you might need to account for that when trying to regulate things.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Kathleen,Interesting to know that splitting the dose through the day can help.I asked the specialist that and he was dismissive saying 'no, just take it all in the morning'. Then asked my regular doc who said it was better to take it twice a day. Doctors can be so flippant!Can you point me in the direction of studies that say this? I can't find anything on the internet about this. Am still concerned that my system is getting used to imodium as have to take more than I did. My doc said it was fine and it is just my symptoms worsening. Wasn't sure if that made me feel better or worse!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

*In all honesty and of course this is just my opinion, I have always trusted pharmacists rather than doctors when it comes toknowledge on drugs and their uses, effects and interactions.Here in Canada I have not found a pharmacist yet who did not have all the time I needed to get any answer to any question I had.And I sure CAN'T say that about doctors!!!*


----------



## steve007 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I've been lurking around here long enough I guess. I have Ibs-d. I've been using a medicine called Enterobene. It has the same ingredient as Immodium, loperamide, but probably without most of the artificial ingredient Immodium comes with... It's sold in Hungary, has 2 mg loperamide, usually I quarter each tablet up, so it's 0.5mg, and I take one before each meal or if it's a bigger portion I take 2. It works for me, give it a shot, it might work for you as well.


----------



## dlcoyle0183 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok I am new here and appearently silly as hell. I have suffered with this for about 9 yrs and never used anything for it. I was afraid if i used something like imodium i would get constipated and i hate the cramping from that so i didn't try it. Thanks to all the posts here i am going to start useing it. I spend like 45 minuttes in the bathroom and then make coffe maybe get a drink of it before i have to go back into the bathroom for the next 45 minutte trip. I don't leave the house anymore than absolutely neccessary, becouse i can't bare to be away from my bathroom. Road trips with my kids and husband are unbareable. The kids and hubby think its hilarious that mom has to stop at every rest area. I am so glad i found this site. I really did feel so alone in this. Thank you all for just being here!!!


----------

